# Having a baby in italy!!



## bumphood (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello, I am just new to this. I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice on giving birth in Italy. Our third baby is due in february 2014 and I am officially moved to Italy by December. So our first two were born in Ireland. I have been looking online but can't seem to find any hospital close to us that offer natural childbirth in a home from home setting. I know I can't have gas and air which I use with my first two. An epidual i really don't want to have! I will be living in piedmont region, closest hospitals are novi 20 mins and genoa 45mins. If anyone is living or knows someone I can get in touch with for any information, I would be very grateful . I feel very scared about the whole thing, language/clinical type setting etc...any information is welcome. Thankyou


----------



## dub79 (May 15, 2012)

Hi there,

I'm not sure what you mean by a "hospital that offers natural childbirth in a home from home setting". 

Maybe you can contact this association here Contatti | Nascere In Casa (an Italian midwives organisation who arrange childbirths at home - with medical assistance etc.), maybe they can help you.

All the best!


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

dub79 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by a "hospital that offers natural childbirth in a home from home setting".


"Home away from home"

Many hospitals now offer the choice of delivery in a room designed to look more like one's own bedroom than a sterile hospital facility. Look through these Google search images and you can easily spot the difference: https://www.google.com/search?q=hos...Af-sIGYCA&ved=0CDgQsAQ&biw=1263&bih=764&dpr=1


----------

